# Netgear MR814v2 Router mit Toshiba Sat.M30 und Desktop PC



## deejayepidemic (7. September 2004)

Hallo

wie ihr oben in dem Thema seht habe ich diese 3 Geräte. Diese habe ich auch verbunden. So wie es in der Beschreibung steht. Klappte am Anfang gut bis mir auffiel das das drathlose Netzwerk auf dem Laptop immer alle 10 Min abbricht. Und sich zu einem anderen Connection Point einwählt. Es bleibt nicht in meinem Netzwerk. Das wäre das erste Problem. 

Gestern habe ich meinen Desktop PC hochgefahren und in der Taskleiste wo die Netzwerksymbole sind erschien darauf ein gelbes ausrufezeichen. Innaktve Konektivität etc. Es entstand keine Verbindung zum Router erst nach merhmaligen reseten des DSL Modems, Router und Desktop PC hat es geklappt. Die Verbindung zum Laptop hielt sogar auch so lange bis ich es ausmachte. Also dachte ich mir es klappt alles und gut is.

Aber heute Morgen machte ich das Laptop an und es wurde wieder keine drahtlose Verbindung gefunden bzw. gefunden schon aber wenn ich es anklickte kam kam immer wieder die Meldung mind. 1 drahtloses Netz gefunden. Ich kam nicht drauf. Desn Desktop PC habe ich heute Morgen leider nicht angehabt aber ich nehme stark an das es dort auch probleme mit dem gelben Ausrufe zeichen gibt. 

Ich weiß da irgendwie keine Lösung mehr. Es kann ja nicht angehen das man immer erst alles reseten muss bevor es klappt. 

Ich habe eine deutsche Firmware auf dem Router kann es vielleicht damit zusammenhängen? Vielleicht kenn einer solche Probleme....

Danke erstmal im Voraus...


----------

